# pictures.....sigh~~~



## Shari (Jul 7, 2007)

So we went outside to get Ella cleaned up for photos for her perm registry paper work. Could not get one really good picture. And it doesn't help she still has 3" of fur on her belly and part of her legs. and soooo over weight. Of course my son let her get away with being rude and pulling so had an attuide adjustment I did not need to deal with. Guess I will have to wait a little longer to get good photos for the registry. She really is pretty refined for a Donkey..but all that extra weight.... sigh ~~ Not like she gets fed much either.




:

But here are some pictures..such as they are of Ella.











The best registry paper shots..but not good enough.











And me after she desided to remember her training and manners.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 7, 2007)

Shari what a pretty girl!!! her cross looks like you drew it on with ink, it's so well-defined and sharp! my girls are still fuzzy enough they have blurry crosses. what color is she? in some of the shots she looks almost rosy... in others she looks very light gray...

anyway she is very pretty!



:


----------



## Cara (Jul 7, 2007)

awe whata cute donkey



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 7, 2007)

Ohhhhh ... we haven't seen that "Pink" beauty in a long time.

She is beautiful Shari



:

Have you found a "stud muffin" for her yet ?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 7, 2007)

Shari, she sure is a cutie. I think your pictures all look nice, but the head shot and the full body shot look very good. (3rd pic) Your so lucky that she is calm enough for you to enjoy walking with



: Corinne


----------



## Shari (Jul 7, 2007)

Only reason she is being polite about walking with me...was that attuide adjustment she had just before that.



: Stinker knows better too.

She is a pink roan.... only time she looks a bit grey is when she rolls in the ash pile. Between the way the light was and the ash pile dirt.... One of these days I will take a picture of her after she has fun in the ash pile.. even the white parts are dark charcoal grey. 

Sadly,, no luck finding a nice Jack in my area. Rather annoying to say the least. :no:

Of course as fat as she is... she would need to go on a real diet before I tried to get her in foal.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]what a pretty girl



: , i love her light ears. thanks for sharing. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, I dug up Ella's sire's picture...and even though she was super refined.. looking at her sire in winter coat.. I think she will end up more like him.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 7, 2007)

Shari said:


> Well, I dug up Ella's sire's picture...and even though she was super refined.. looking at her sire in winter coat.. I think she will end up more like him.


He is gorgeous



:

Where did the "Pink" come from? Mom?


----------



## Shari (Jul 7, 2007)

The Dam was greyish with pink highlights... so I think the red color came from him. I have seen photos of some of his get and 50% of what I saw..no matter the color of the Dam.. are light red/pink like Ella is.

The rest were the super dark red like he is.

I was sitting here looking at the picture of Ella...saying to myself.. she would sure look cute with woven carriers on her back... like the Kishes?? (spell) you see the Shetland ponies wear in the Shetland Islands.

I really need to take her for more short walks..as long as I can walk. If I have soft woven baskets on her..she could carry some flowers or some such for me.

Now where to get those kind of Woven reed baskets???


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 8, 2007)

Shari said:


> Now where to get those kind of Woven reed baskets???




do you guys have "Michael's" by you? it is a big craft store... bet they would have them. they always have baskets outside the front door on sidewalk sale, at least here by us.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 8, 2007)

Shari, what beautiful pictures, I especially like the one with the fly mask and the walk through the daisys!



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Maybe they aren't what you needed for the registry, but I think they turned out really nice! Thanks for shaing them!



: [/SIZE]

Shannon


----------



## Shari (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks!!

Maybe I will try taking more pictures for the Registry today...will see. Or maybe I should start working her in the round pen...and get some of that roundness off. :bgrin

We do have a craft store over in WA...but the one time I went there their prices were really high. Not sure they would have what I am looking for but next time I go into town that direction...will check and see.


----------

